# New to dog sports



## Cattledogfanatic (Sep 18, 2011)

So... I've officially registered Hunter with the AKC. I was looking at events on the AKC website, and was wondering (not that we're anywhere near this but yeah) to compete, do I need to join local clubs? How does that work? I am a member of the Cocker Spaniel club. How does one go about entering trials?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

You don't have to join the local clubs to enter their shows. They are AKC shows, so he just needs to be registered with AKC. 

If you want to join a local club, you can, it's a great place for making friends and learning about trials and what not. 

Two ways you can enter a trial, online using either MB-F (not sure they super out that way), Rau, Roy Jones, or Onofrio's websites. Or you can send it in on paper, which you can either print out off of AKC's website or rip out of the premium lists. 

What specifically are you looking into?


----------



## Cattledogfanatic (Sep 18, 2011)

Well, agility and obedience primarily. I really want some titles in those. I obviously have a place to train but they are schools not clubs. Like I said we're no where close to ready for competition.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Well yeah but it's never too early to start looking. 

AKC has a database of all the clubs, if you want to look for any in your area. 

http://www.akc.org/clubs/search/index.cfm

I would suggest you start going to some trials in the area, to get a feel for it all. Talk to people and what not. 

There are clubs that put on classes too.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

And be aware that there are other organizations that put on agility trials: USDAA, NADAC, CPE, others. I've taken agility classes for 3.5 years and competed at a national level, but have never been to an AKC trial.


----------



## Cattledogfanatic (Sep 18, 2011)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> And be aware that there are other organizations that put on agility trials: USDAA, NADAC, CPE, others. I've taken agility classes for 3.5 years and competed at a national level, but have never been to an AKC trial.



Thanks Gottaluv I actually did my puppy class with the MN contact for USDAA. She was fabulous and the training center was fabulous.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Talk to the instructors you are taking classes with. They will be able to tell you which are the big shows in your area and how to sign up for them.


----------



## Cattledogfanatic (Sep 18, 2011)

I definatley will. He's now just really getting to the age where we can practice things at a competition level or I can really think about competing. We're having so much fun!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Cattledogfanatic said:


> I definatley will. He's now just really getting to the age where we can practice things at a competition level or I can really think about competing. We're having so much fun!


At 7 months he has some time to develop before he will be ready for jumping in agility. Something like rally might be a good place to start with a puppy. A CGC is also a great idea at his age.


----------



## Cattledogfanatic (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeah... I"m just trying to figure out I'm going to go about that. We were doing puppy classes at the Animal humane society in the twin cities but we got bored real quick (ok mostly me). I'm going to be doing obedience classes at a school semi close to my house that offeres an excelerated CGC. We may fail at the 3 minutes of seperation. He doesn't like to be away from me. We're working on that. I don't want to take the prep class and fail beacause of that. Everything else he'd do fine.


----------

